# Tony Jaa vs. Anderson Silva



## AnnunakiKungFu (Feb 23, 2012)

*Not really sure if this post would go under MMA or Muay Thai so I am sorry if it is in the wrong section.

I saw this question on a forum today and thought I would ask it here. I think this fight would be the craziest fight ever. If they were to able go toe to toe who would come out the winner and how? On a side note, I think Jon Jones is going to de-throne Silva. (If that fight ever happens) Just my personal opinion of course. :bangahead:


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 24, 2012)

If they had a competition for who could make the best action movie, then the edge would have to go to the accomplished stuntman/action movie actor over the guy with no acting or stunt experience.

If they were to fight in the octagon, then I'd have to call it for the world champion who is arguably the best pound-for-pound fighter in the world over the guy who has no ring experience or competitive record.


----------



## Omar B (Feb 24, 2012)

The fighter wins the fight.  

The actor wins the acting ... contest.  But is still a looser theater geek with greasy hair.


----------



## AnnunakiKungFu (Feb 25, 2012)

Lmao


----------

